
How Robinhood blew a launch so badly that Congress got involved - krym
https://www.businessinsider.com/robinhood-millennial-stock-trading-app-ignored-rules-money-safe-2019-7
======
russh
"This story requires our BI Prime membership. To read the full article, simply
click here to claim your deal and get access to all exclusive Business Insider
PRIME content."

I'm going to pass on this offer...

------
sieabahlpark
Can't even read the article...

~~~
coachtrotz
[https://outline.com/dFGu4n](https://outline.com/dFGu4n)

------
partingshots
Please provide a non paywalled link if possible.

~~~
coachtrotz
[https://outline.com/dFGu4n](https://outline.com/dFGu4n)

